# How to stop dog from jumping on people



## Truro (Aug 16, 2007)

How do you stop a puppy from jumping up on people. its usually when they first arrive and he is so excited. We've tried the knee to the chest and the ignoring him but it doesn't seem to work.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

How about a "Puppy Kindergarten"?


----------



## timm (Jan 7, 2007)

turn your back to them and tell everyone the dog tries to jump on to turn their back to them and give them no attention until the dog stops jumping


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Try putting him/her on a leash until they calm down. Once calm, let your guest pet him. Then let him back off leash.


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

You can try to put a leash on him and stand on it so he can't jump up.... It will take time but he'll get it eventually. 

Lately Carson has turned into a punky teenager, and is jumping up again, so we are working on that again. When I come home I always have him sit and then bend down to his level for greeting...this helps but you do have to get him to the point where he'll sit instead of jumping all over you first. :doh:


----------



## Truro (Aug 16, 2007)

Thanks for the responses. We currently have Bailey enrolled in obedience training and it is helping. As far as the leash goes its hard unless we keep him on a leash at all times, or run and put him on a leash as soon as people come over. We will continue with the turning of the back (ignore) and see how that works


----------



## Scorpio118 (Jul 9, 2007)

I learned a trick in my puppy class a few years ago - IT REALLY WORKS TOO!!! I only wish I had learned it with my first Golden.......

When the puppy jumps - you grab hold of both of its paws and SQUEEZE his paws until he whimpers - then you LET GO!!!! He'll jump up again - you grab hold of the paws and SQUEEZE until he whimpers - then you let go!!! Depending on his "brain cells" - hee hee hee....... he "may" jump up again for a THIRD TIME.... Squeeze until he whimpers - then let go.... 

The trick is - if you dont squeeze hard enough - or if your pup is extremely stubborn - he will try and "dance" with you and try to wiggle out of the hold.... KEEP HOLDING ON and SQUEEZE HARDER!!! The minute he whimpers - LET GO!!! 

I also said (while squeezing) was NO JUMP!! 

One time I was squeezing and I guess I accidentally squeezed a lil too hard and he whimpered LOUDLY!!!! (I felt so bad!) - BUT............ my pup no longer jumps either!!!!!

Now - if he starts to jump - all you have to do is "show your hands" and he thinks again before jumping.......

TRY IT!!! You might be surprised.....

My first Golden is my jumper.... :doh: although she is getting fairly better as she gets older! (I would hope so - she's almost FIVE!!) 

GOOD LUCK!!!!


----------



## ShadowsParents (Feb 27, 2007)

Scorpio118 said:


> I learned a trick in my puppy class a few years ago - IT REALLY WORKS TOO!!! I only wish I had learned it with my first Golden.......
> 
> When the puppy jumps - you grab hold of both of its paws and SQUEEZE his paws until he whimpers - then you LET GO!!!! He'll jump up again - you grab hold of the paws and SQUEEZE until he whimpers - then you let go!!! Depending on his "brain cells" - hee hee hee....... he "may" jump up again for a THIRD TIME.... Squeeze until he whimpers - then let go....
> 
> ...


I'm sending you a ticket to come to my house and try this with Shadow. I have NEVER heard him yelp. Not sure if he even knows what pain is...the stubborn mule. LOL


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

Maggies mom said:


> Try putting him/her on a leash until they calm down. Once calm, let your guest pet him. Then let him back off leash.


Perfect idea. I've never seen the knee to the chest not work though. My dogs have to sit until someone pets them. They aren't allowed to greet guests until then.


----------



## Goldndust (Jul 30, 2005)

Depends alot on the individual pup. Some a simple NO/Sit will do the job with consistancy, while others they are so bad you litterly have to remove them from the room till they chill, then bring them back out.

Set ups work rather well providing you can get some outside helpers, and you would then explain to them what to do when they came in. No touch, No Talk, No eye contact. Turn back the second there feet leave the ground and ignore till the pup is hearing commands again.

The knee up will work well, but for it to work the ones coming in must know how to correctly do it and get the timing right, most do not know how to get it right so I myself wouldn't let anyone knee my dog in order to fix it that way, I have myself done it myself on my own dogs, but not let anyone else do it. 

Get them on lead if there old enough and get them around as many people as you can outside the home, and teach them to sit nicely when they come up to people.

Kody was my worst for this, his excitement level skyrocketed at this time. He literly had to be removed from the room because at that point he didn't hear a word I was saying, once chilled he was allowed to come out of the room and visit. On lead training though really made a difference in him as well as some time, he's perfect today.


----------



## Scorpio118 (Jul 9, 2007)

ShadowsParents said:


> I'm sending you a ticket to come to my house and try this with Shadow. I have NEVER heard him yelp. Not sure if he even knows what pain is...the stubborn mule. LOL


 
We'll work on this with Denali next month.........


----------



## Scorpio118 (Jul 9, 2007)

Maddie DEFINITELY never "heard" a word I said when someone new came to the door either - and the turning of the back didnt work for her - she just jumped on your butt!! :uhoh:

The knee thing.... yea - that didnt work either - your GUEST needs to do that - not you AND......... WHO CAN RESIST A CUTE GOLDEN jumping up and giving them kisses!! :doh:

Of course - it DOENST HELP when your company says "I dont mind - its OK" and they encourage the behavior!! Unfortunately - only "time" and age can correct that....


----------



## audreyannlow (Mar 5, 2007)

In teaching _anything_, make sure your dog understands what you want! Example: jumping. Use a bench and teach him "up" and "off" until he's solid with it. Then have him put paws up against the wall and "off" until he's solid. Meanwhile, teach him "stay" and a formal "come" (sit in obedience-style front position) and also "shake hands" as an outlet for his paws (lots of dogs are very pawsy - they like to pet you too!).

Now you can start combining all of these to create exemplary greeting habits! Command "stay", walk away "come!!", "shake hands" while stroking/cuddling. Keep it low key enough that he keeps his rear on the ground with no internal struggle.  Once you can give him a full overture while he just sits there blissfully drinking it all in, do this after you've been out (ie: an actual greeeting). If you make a mistake and he jumps up, freeze, look him in the eye, and say "off" firmly but gently. Once he recognises the command and does it, immediately guide him with voice commands through the proper greeting routine and increase your petting as his desire to jump/wiggle lessens. Once he is perfect with you, ask friends to come over. If he's extremely excited, put him in a sit-stay away from them (but close by) and tell him to "say hello" (and guide him with voice commands) only once he is completely uninterested in them.


I foster dogs, and this ALWAYS works for me. They absolutely never pull or jump on people, and they only greet people with this routine: command "say hello", approach at a walk, sit, extend paw and don't move until it's been shaken. They are trained to read the person's attitude and determine whether they can then cuddle, play, wiggle, wrestle, etc.

Okay, that was just a description of proper pit bull ettiquette, but the training can be the same, and you can just take it however far you like.


----------



## ErikaS (Oct 1, 2007)

I have no experience, I have had my first puppy for a week and two days now!! however, I have read that if you successfully teach your dog to sit or down, that helps. I have also heard that if you step on their back feet..... any experience on this and if it works? Please let me know. I want to stop him before it happens, especially since I have a Daughter I don't want him to knock over when he is bigger than her.


----------



## Max&mom (Nov 6, 2007)

*Jumping*

Max, has been through a lot of training and will be starting expert training in Dec, our trainer told us to have choker on and pull back when he tries to jump on people and will stop, we have tried turning our back to him, and I think now we will try the choker and leash, since it seems to work, and we have to retrain grandparents not to allow him to do it.


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

Well we tried it all with Jazzy - nothing worked. As someone said, if we turned our back on her she jumped on our back! What DID work was the water bottle! Jazzy HATES the water bottle. If someone comes to the door all I have to do now is just pick it up and she behaves. Before I had squirted her with it when she jumped on someone and she immed. got down. Now when someone comes to the door she just wiggles and turns in circles! Hubbys friend came over the other day and remarked that Jazz didn't jump! She is growing up!:

Jazzys Mom


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

This is one area where pure positive reinforcement worked best for Lucky. 

The nieghborhood kids just made him wonkers and it had been a real problem when they came around. He would attempt to maul them with his love..really leaping at them. 

So I enrolled their help. After a couple of training sessions with the kids offering treats ONLY after he sat, he automatically started sitting when meeting ALL new people or when he got excited when guests arrived. It was automatic...didn't even seem to expect a treat.


----------



## Misslane&lois (Nov 18, 2007)

wow how difficult task hehe, lois loves that hehehe, now she is 2 years old and she only jums with the people she loves or prefers hehehe


----------



## Emmysourgolden (Oct 10, 2007)

timm said:


> turn your back to them and tell everyone the dog tries to jump on to turn their back to them and give them no attention until the dog stops jumping


This is exactly what I was going to say.


----------



## Misslane&lois (Nov 18, 2007)

I used to say that to my friends or family, but when lois walked by the beach... there were people who didn't like at all... anyway, don't worry, when they are puppy... they are a mess, even you can teach your dog too... so, we have to think that golden retriever when they are2, their behaviaour is good!! more than before


----------



## ShadowsParents (Feb 27, 2007)

Scorpio118 said:


> We'll work on this with Denali next month.........


Ummmm we didn't do this with him last week. I never saw your post. Why didn't you remind me goober?


----------



## gldn (Mar 21, 2007)

What about jumping on the coffee table and counters?!


----------



## Scorpio118 (Jul 9, 2007)

ShadowsParents said:


> Ummmm we didn't do this with him last week. I never saw your post. Why didn't you remind me goober?


Oh yea - like I was supposed to friggin remember...... :doh:


----------



## ILoveAMonster (Nov 11, 2007)

Jazzys Mom said:


> Well we tried it all with Jazzy - nothing worked. As someone said, if we turned our back on her she jumped on our back! What DID work was the water bottle! Jazzy HATES the water bottle. If someone comes to the door all I have to do now is just pick it up and she behaves. Before I had squirted her with it when she jumped on someone and she immed. got down. Now when someone comes to the door she just wiggles and turns in circles! Hubbys friend came over the other day and remarked that Jazz didn't jump! She is growing up!:
> 
> Jazzys Mom


I think I might try this with Monster...generally a threat of the kennel (which I know is not suppose to be a punnishment, but because I don't use it on a daily basis it kind of works for me) so usually I just ask if he wants to go in the kennel and he calms down for about ten seconds...The water bottle would be nicer though, I think.


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

ILoveAMonster said:


> I think I might try this with Monster...generally a threat of the kennel (which I know is not suppose to be a punnishment, but because I don't use it on a daily basis it kind of works for me) so usually I just ask if he wants to go in the kennel and he calms down for about ten seconds...The water bottle would be nicer though, I think.


Im pretty sure we have twin dogs! LOL.. weve responded the exact same way on the exact same posts!


----------



## ILoveAMonster (Nov 11, 2007)

lovealways_jami said:


> Im pretty sure we have twin dogs! LOL.. weve responded the exact same way on the exact same posts!


twin smart dogs with lots of tricks! How old is diesel? (Its funny becaus my future brother-in-law has a pug named diesel)


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

I don't like the pain routine, of knee in the chest, squeezing paws or steping on paws. You could inadvertently do a lot of damage to their tiny bodies. Practising sit and wait in all sorts of different situations does work. Then have a note on your door saying Puppy in training, please wait. Have the pup sit, and if no one else is home to help, tethered (tethers can be set up arounf the house in readiness), then invite the person in. In fact you can play this as a game with willing friends and family members...so pup gets lots of practice. ethers CAN be very useful trainng tools....but I would never leave a pup tetherd and unattended!!!

Have a bag of treats outside your door too, and ask the visitor to give the pup a treat if he/she is sitting. If the pup is already up, have them sit again, and treat just as soon as his/her behind hits the deck!

Having people bend down to the puppies level can help reduce jumping too. What they're trying to do is lick your chin....that's how pups greet their elders!

Lots and lots of practice is what works...several short sessions a day. You can find all sorts of reasons ot pop out, or send other family memebers out so they can ring hte bell nad come in.


----------

